# Need some help.



## bvl (Aug 31, 2011)

I've been looking for about 2 days on the internet, I'm trying to find:

non-RAID SATA( or SAS) PCI-e Controller, 8 internal ports, and supports FreeBSD.

Does anyone has suggestions, I don't seem to find anything that has it all


----------



## AndyUKG (Aug 31, 2011)

There are the LSI SAS2008 based cards, ie:

http://www.lsi.com/products/storagecomponents/Pages/LSISAS9210-8i.aspx

But you need to run FreeBSD 8 STABLE or FreeBSD 9 (beta) as the driver isn't in the current RELEASE (8.2 or 7.4).

Andy.

PS the driver will be in 8.3-RELEASE and 9.0-RELEASE if you can wait...


----------

